# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  Un Guide Aux Boissons Alcoolisées de France

## cassidain



----------


## elgreaux

très drôle, j'adore "vins imprononçable"...

----------


## Erik

> très drôle, j'adore "vins imprononçable"...



Champagne ? très prononçable. :-)

----------


## stbartshopper

Chassagne and Bordeaux our favorites!

----------


## cassidain

> Chassagne and Bordeaux our favorites!



ah ! lun le vin pour les chinois et les américains, lautre parmi les plus chers vins au monde, fait par des pitoyables moines

----------


## cassidain

un de mes "rosés pour la plage [et ailleurs]" préférés

----------


## pascaleschmidt

HAHAHHAHAHAHHA les vins qui tapent !!!!!! Tu l'as eu ou cette carte???? Je vais l'imprimer pour des copains!!!

----------


## pascaleschmidt

et pour la Corse.. font ils allusion au fait qu'ils veulent être indépendants ou qu'ils boivent du vin italien? quelqu'un sait???

----------


## cassidain

> et pour la Corse.. font ils allusion au fait qu'ils veulent être indépendants ou qu'ils boivent du vin italien? quelqu'un sait???



j'imagine qu'ils font allusion aux cépages principaux: vermentinu, niellucio (sangiovese), et sciaccarello.

ils ont tous l'air étranger, non ?

bien que le vermentinu soit connu en France comme le rolle. utilisé en Provence un peu pour les blancs.

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Chin chin!!!!

----------


## elgreaux

En Provence, où j'ai vivais en Avignon 10 ans, on a des boissons typiques alcoolisés comme Beaume-de-Venises et le Marc (eau-de-vie), et non-alcoolisés telles que le Gambetta et sirop d'orgeat...

----------


## pascaleschmidt

> En Provence, où j'ai vivais en Avignon 10 ans, on a des boissons typiques alcoolisés comme Beaume-de-Venises et le Marc (eau-de-vie), et non-alcoolisés telles que le Gambetta et sirop d'orgeat...



De bonnes traditions de nos anciennes generations!!!

----------


## elgreaux

> De bonnes traditions de nos anciennes generations!!!



 :thumb up:

----------


## bkeats

C'est merveilleux!

----------


## bkeats

> Champagne ? très prononçable. :-)



*Gewürztraminer?*

----------

